# My New Bow



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, my little brother finally convinced me to join archery in 4-H. I will be hunting as well as competing with my new bow. It is the Matthew's Mission Craze. I would appreciate as many different views on this bow as possible. please contribute, negative or possitive


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I know very little about bows, but I did a quick Google search and I can tell you that it definitely looks bad a__.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

I know nothing of bows but the mrs said that the bow mentioned is " wicked sweet" lol . She uses an older browning X-cellerator.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

also pertaining to archer, my school has been selected as one of two in the district to pilot an archery program. since learning of this, me, the shop teacher, and a few others have been working on a design for an excellent compound bow for competitions. How cool would it be if the first thing the kids got to do was build their own bows?? aside from that, we may be able to market them if they are good enough for that.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I don't do a lot with compounds. They are secondary to my long and recurves. I have them set up to fish with. 
If you are really getting interested in archery, pick up an old recurve or long bow and get used to using it too. In bad times a compound will only last you so long. There is just too much to go wrong and not a great deal of options on fixing it. It is good you are getting into archery. My personal opinion though is you should learn with traditional stuff first the go with the compound equipment.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

don't worry, im not that new to archery, i have some experience, just not through 4-H. and also, just because of the moving parts on a compound, dont be afraid of malfuntions, Like anything, a compound bow will last if you take care of it and you can get extra parts as well as learn to instal them at any archery proshop


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Got it in today!!!

I freakin love it !! Its beautiful!!!!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

SWEET! going to laser it?


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

probably not, but the fiber-optics have an LED light behind them to light up the sights in dim light, i.e. early morning hunting


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm going to scope and laser mine when money allows, screw sporting, I'm hungry!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

find a reputable shop in your area, learn from their expertise! 

Be sure to throw some business their way, for example having some arrows fletched, or maybe getting a release or some indoor range time if they have that kind of facility.

They'll get you dialed in and having fun fast! but they know people arent made of money, they want a long term relationship, so buy online, okay, but remember it's the people behind the brick & mortar stores that keep all of our favorite hobbies alive. it's a two way street, it's not fair to go ask them for their knowledge without helping keep them in business.

Enjoy your new bow, it looks GREAT!!!


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Dakine said:


> find a reputable shop in your area, learn from their expertise!
> 
> Be sure to throw some business their way, for example having some arrows fletched, or maybe getting a release or some indoor range time if they have that kind of facility.
> 
> ...


Well said! I love going into family owned places, unfortunately they are harder and harder to find. They always have wonderful customer service and are generally more knowledgable!


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Dakine said:


> find a reputable shop in your area, learn from their expertise!
> 
> Be sure to throw some business their way, for example having some arrows fletched, or maybe getting a release or some indoor range time if they have that kind of facility.
> 
> ...


Thats the kind of place this is. We go there alot and there about to start hosting monthly competitions. Last couple times, the guy tried to teach me to use the register!! Might get a summer job there


----------

